# Minor Update VRALHE – Definitely Not Jelly Bean



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

A little more stability for our devices it seems:

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/10/15/minor-update-vralhe-headed-to-verizons-galaxy-s3-definitely-not-jelly-bean/


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah figured it wouldn't be JB but anything to help things is always welcome.


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

I wonder if the enhanced zooming feature makes our damned browser text reflow!


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Morkai Almandragon said:


> I wonder if the enhanced zooming feature makes our damned browser text reflow!


Mmmm Chrome....


----------

